# Diabetes diagnosis rates driven up by GP practices



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2011)

Public health observatories have estimated diabetes prevalence in England, including undiagnosed cases, at 3.1 million in 2010. This increased by 64,881 between 2009 and 2010.

But the number of patients recorded as having diabetes on English QOF registers grew more than this - by 117,124 - between the financial years 2009/10 and 2010/11. This suggests GPs in England diagnosed and recorded around 52,000 more diabetes cases last year than would be expected from increases in prevalence alone.

http://www.gponline.com/channel/news/article/1101421/diabetes-diagnosis-rates-driven-gp-practices/


----------

